# ATI - Open Physics noch 2010?



## KILLTHIS (6. Juli 2010)

Wie ATI-Forum.de berichtet, ist in dem offiziellen AMD-Developer-Forum eine neue Folie aufgetaucht. Hierbei handelt es sich um die zukünftige Weiterentwicklung des ATI Stream SDK.

Gemäß dem Falle, dass die Folie nicht noch kurzfristig geändert wird, soll die nächste Version im August diesen Jahres erscheinen, welche erstmals OpenCL 1.1 vollständig unterstützt. Darüber hinaus soll zunehmend an der Performance gearbeitet werden.

Der für den Consumer-Bereich interessanteste Part, die offene "Bullet"-Physik scheint erste Früchte zu tragen; Bereits im Dezember diesen Jahres soll AMD eine Beta-Version des OpenPhysics-SDK veröffentlichen. 

Des weiteren berichtet ATI-Forum.de, dass AMD auch im wissenschaftlichen Bereich Interesse wecken möchte. Dies wird mittels "FTT Library" erreicht, welche Berechnungen der Fast-Fourier-Transformationen bereitstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:

Roadmap zu ATi Stream SDK v2 aufgetaucht: Open Physics noch 2010?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Juli 2010)

Oh nett !!


----------



## TheMF6265 (6. Juli 2010)

find ich sehr gut, ich freu mich sehr auf Bullet


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (6. Juli 2010)

Ich finde, AMD gibt sich viel zu wenig Mühe im GPGPU Sektor. Wenn man bedenkt, dass Stream schon wesentlich älter ist als CUDA, ist das bisher gezeigte doch ehr schwach... Aber schön, dass man sich wenigstens etwas bemüht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Juli 2010)

Ein schritt in die richtige Richtung!
Ein offener Standard wird sicher PhysX Effekt voran treiben!


----------



## A3000T (6. Juli 2010)

> AMD arbeitet sich auf die Wohlverdine Leistungskrone!
> AMD kills nVidia
> AMD kills Intel
> AMD win the Match


Und dann wachst du auf... 

Egal, wäre (für AMD/ATI) wirklich mal von Vorteil wenn sie den Hintern aus der Soße bekämen. Jetzt noch ordentliche Linuxtreiber und vernünftig funzendes OpenGL und ich könnte mir überlegen, mir mal wieder so ein Ding zu kaufen. Bis dahin wird wohl aber noch viel Wasser in die Löscheimer fließen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Juli 2010)

amd 7xx GPU steht da, welcher soll den das sein?


----------



## KOF328 (6. Juli 2010)

falls da was gutes rauskommt freut man sich als ati user neben den PhysX-Tesselation-Fuzzis  *duckundrenn*


----------



## FreshStyleZ (6. Juli 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> falls da was gutes rauskommt freut man sich als ati user neben den PhysX-Tesselation-Fuzzis  *duckundrenn*



ATI Physics ftw!
wobei ich zweifle, ob soooo viele games es nutzen werden!
Gibt ja auch noch die Havokphysik.

oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. Juli 2010)

Nun ja, da die Bullet-Physik auf einem offenen Standard basiert, ist jede Grafikkarte im Prinzip in der Lage, die Berechnung für selbige durchzuführen. Das heißt, AMD werkelt an einem Standard, den sämtliche Nutzer verwenden könnten, welcher Entwickler darüber hinaus vermutlich auch nichts kostet - das heißt, man könnte endlich EINEN Physikstandard verwenden, anstelle von mehreren, was der Spielentwicklung eigentlich einen guten Schritt nach vorne verhelfen sollte.


----------



## Explosiv (6. Juli 2010)

Bullet und Bulldozer, nächstes Jahr wird es wohl bei AMD sehr martialisch  !

@KILLTHIS

Sehe ich auch so .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## KOF328 (6. Juli 2010)

was wird aus unserem geliebten havok?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Juli 2010)

Bleibt führend vor PhysX und danach erst mal lange lange nichts.


----------



## Explosiv (6. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bleibt führend vor PhysX und danach erst mal lange lange nichts.



Jopp, die meisten wissen von Havok auch nichts, obwohl es in vielen Spielen zum Einsatz kommt. 
Wird halt nicht so groß umworben bzw. an die große Glocke gehängt,...

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Superwip (6. Juli 2010)

FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> wobei ich zweifle, ob soooo viele games es nutzen werden!



Wenn du als Spieleentwickler die Wahl zwischen dem nVidia gebundenen PhysX und einem offenen Standard hast, wofür entscheidest du dich?

Wird sich sicher recht schnell durchsetzen, allerdings natürlich nur in kommenden Spielen, die ersten Spiele mit dem neuen Standard werden wohl so Mitte 2011 kommen, wenn der hier genannte Zeitplan stimmt


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bleibt führend vor PhysX und danach erst mal lange lange nichts.




Da Intel kein Interesse an GPU-Physik hat, wird es irgendwann verschwinden.
Kann aber noch sehr lange dauern.


----------



## Explosiv (6. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Da Intel kein Interesse an GPU-Physik hat



Da es bei Intel keine gescheiten GMA´s oder Grafikkarten gibt (Larrabee), würde ich ehrlich gesagt als Unternehmen, auch nicht an einer GPU-beschleunigten Physik arbeiten .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juli 2010)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du als Spieleentwickler die Wahl zwischen dem nVidia gebundenen PhysX und einem offenen Standard hast, wofür entscheidest du dich?


Wenn du als Spieleentwickler die Wahl zwischen nVidias seit Jahren genutzten, ausgereiften und dokumentierten PhysX und einem komplett neuen "Standard", wofür entscheidest du dich?


----------



## Singler (7. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn du als Spieleentwickler die Wahl zwischen nVidias seit Jahren genutzten, ausgereiften und dokumentierten PhysX und einem komplett neuen "Standard", wofür entscheidest du dich?



Wieso sollte ich als Entwickler auf ein geschlossenes System zurückgreifen, das ca. 50% der potentiellen Kunden ausschließt und so verärgert? PhysX ist "erfolgreich", weil die Alternativen fehlen... OpenPhysics bzw Bullet Physics basieren auf OpenCL und DirectComupte... und das können ATIs und Nvidias.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juli 2010)

PhysX ist in erster Linie CPU-based und steht für PC, 360, PS3 und Wii zur Verfügung. Die Bibliothek ist ausgereift und wird gut supportet. Alternativen? Havok.

Bullet muss sich erst beweisen, vor allem als GPU-accelerated Version


----------



## HawkEy3 (7. Juli 2010)

PhysX ist hauptsächlich  CPU basiert?  Warum brauch ich dann eine nVidia Karte?

@topic: Stimmt schon, dass PhysX etabliert ist und es schwer wird für ein neuen Standard. Die Zeit wird zeigen für was sich die Entwickler entscheiden.   Schön wären natürlich Physikeffekte die auf Jeder Karte funktionieren.

Abseits der Spiele freue ich mich auf jeden Fall über die besser GPGPU  Unterstützung damit ATI Karten *endlich *bei folding@home bessere Leistung erzielen.


----------



## Icejester (7. Juli 2010)

Du brauchst ja gar nicht zwingend eine nVidia-Karte, solange die Physikberechnungen eine gewisse Komplexität nicht übersteigen. Aber ab einem bestimmten Punkt ist die CPU damit halt heillos überfordert.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juli 2010)

HawkEy3 schrieb:
			
		

> PhysX ist hauptsächlich CPU basiert? Warum brauch ich dann eine nVidia Karte?


PhysX ist IMMER CPU-based. GPU-PhysX ist ein reiner Optik-Bonus für Geforce-User.


----------



## Rollora (7. Juli 2010)

FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> ATI Physics ftw!
> wobei ich zweifle, ob soooo viele games es nutzen werden!
> Gibt ja auch noch die Havokphysik.
> 
> oder irre ich mich da?


ja gibt Havoc, das läuft über CPU und ist ebenso beeindruckend wie PhysX. Letzteres ist also relativ überflüssig...


mixxed_up schrieb:


> Da Intel kein Interesse an GPU-Physik hat, wird  es irgendwann verschwinden.
> Kann aber noch sehr lange dauern.



dazu haben sie ja keinen Grund: Intel ist CPU Produzent und natürlich daran interessiert, dass die Programme bzw der Code auf der CPU und nicht GPU laufen 
Somit wird Havoc noch lange existent sein und hoffentlich auch weiter so entwickelt sodass PhysX bald mal weg vom Fenster ist. Also GPU PhysX, nicht CPU PhysX, wobei das eine meist zum anderen führt...



Singler schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich als Entwickler auf ein  geschlossenes System zurückgreifen, das ca. 50% der potentiellen Kunden  ausschließt und so verärgert? PhysX ist "erfolgreich", weil die  Alternativen fehlen... OpenPhysics bzw Bullet Physics basieren auf  OpenCL und DirectComupte... und das können ATIs und Nvidias.


Es fehlen keine Alternativen, Havoc ist sehr mächtig (es gibt einige  Spiele die mit Havocs Destruction richtige Zerstörorgien feiern).
Aber es ist halt eine Frage wie einfach (und somit günstig) die  Implementierung verläuft.


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> PhysX ist IMMER CPU-based. GPU-PhysX ist ein  reiner Optik-Bonus für Geforce-User.



eben. Also scheint PhysX doch nicht so schlecht zu sein, aber halt noch nicht ganz so ausgereift wie Havoc. Der Grund, warum mir PhysX sauer aufstößt, ist weil die meisten Spiele die es einsetzen die zusätzlichen Effekte auch nützen (für Geforcekarten) und ich bei der Grafikkarte bisher nach reiner Grafikleistung gegangen bin, inzwischen ist für mich das Komplette Featureset interessanter geworden, weshalb ich zwar derzeit noch eine 5850 besitze (das aber schon seit ca 9 Monaten, damals gabs noch keine Geforce 480) aber dessen Nachfolger in 2-3 Jahren bestimmt eine Grafikkarte wird die etwas mehr kann als nur Spielchen spielen, da muss ATI noch gehörig aufholen (außer im Videobereich, das passt so  )


----------



## kuer (7. Juli 2010)

PhysX wird es immer schwere haben, sich am Markt durch zu setzen, wenn erst mal der offene Standard von ATI da ist.
Kein Entwickler kann es sich leisten eine Physik zu unterstützen, die 50% der potenzielen Kunden ausschließt. Egal wie viel NV zahlt. Da der Aufwand zu groß ist(und teuer), für die einen auf GPU und für die anderen auf CPU zu schreiben. Da kann PhysX zu ausgereift sein wie es will. Jeder normal denkende Mensch wird den offenen Standard vorziehen, auch wenn er sich erst einarbeiten muss. Den so bekommt man einfach mehr Kunden an einen Tisch und das bringt Geld.
Also ATI. Mach deinen Job gut


----------



## Ahab (7. Juli 2010)

Ich würde es besser finden, wenn AMD sich im Bereich OpenCL mehr engagieren würde. Denn mit proprietären Schnittstellen macht man keinen Reibach. Würden AMD und Nvidia sich da mehr ins Zeug legen, gäbe es garantiert mehr Spiele mit GPU Phsik. Die Effekte die damit möglich sind, sind ja schon sehr nett! 

Aber Bullet kommt auch zu spät würde ich mal sagen. Vielleicht ist das aber auch der Punkt, an dem die Entwickler nach Vereinheitlichung schreien. Zwei Eigenentwicklungen, beide zueinander inkompatibel - das wird sich nicht durchsetzen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juli 2010)

Rollora schrieb:
			
		

> Also scheint PhysX doch nicht so schlecht zu sein, aber halt noch nicht ganz so ausgereift wie Havoc.


Wie weniger ausgereift als Havo*k*? Gibt es hierfür Anhaltspunkte?


----------



## Hugo78 (7. Juli 2010)

Ach herrlich, das gefühlt 10.000ste Thema in dem das Ende von PhysX vorausgesagt wird.


----------



## tigra456 (7. Juli 2010)

Ich schließe mich an, dass PhysX von Nvidia einen sehr guten Standpunkt hat.

Die Sache, dass Geforce Nutzer mehr Features geboten bekommt, stört natürlich alle anderen, schon klar.

Bislang hat PhysX auf der GPU berechnet bei mir bislang die schönsten Effekte gezeigt. Habe ich sonst noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## Methusalem (7. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn du als Spieleentwickler die Wahl zwischen nVidias seit Jahren genutzten, ausgereiften und dokumentierten PhysX und einem komplett neuen "Standard", wofür entscheidest du dich?


 
Da sollte man die Intelligenz der Spieleentwickler nicht unterschätzen.

Die erkennen natürlich - im Gegensatz zu so manchem Redakteur - die (durchaus eher langfristigen) Vorteile einer Open Physics Engine und deren API.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (7. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn du als Spieleentwickler die Wahl zwischen nVidias seit Jahren genutzten, ausgereiften und dokumentierten PhysX und einem komplett neuen "Standard", wofür entscheidest du dich?


 
Komplett neu bei derzeitgem Versionsstand von 2.76. Bullet Setzt sich was CG produktionen angeht immer mehr durch. Viele 3D Grafikprogramme Setzen Bullet schon fest integriert ein und es wurde für große hollywood Filme schon eingesetzt. Zum anderen spielt die Plattform keine rolle, da z.B. titel wie GTA IV oder RDR von Rockstar auf Bullet setzen.
Produktioserprobt ist es also schon und durch die allgemeinere Verbreitung wohl auch recht fix zum standard wird.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juli 2010)

*@ Methusalem*

Als CPU-Version ist PhysX eine Macht. GPU-Physik ist ohnehin so eine Sache: Gameplay-Physik peer GPU ist schwierig, Effektphysik kostet viele Fps und ist für die meisten Spieler unspannend - wird also wohl immer eine Nische bleiben. OpenSource hin oder her.  Und deine Anspielung kannst du gerne weglassen ... wenn die Entwickler alle  so intelligent sind: Warum sind PhysX und Havok weitaus verbreiteter und werden nach wie vor stark genutzt? Bullet gibt's natürlich noch nicht so lange, aber wenn man deiner Aussage Glauben schenkt, müssten sich ja alle die Finger danach lecken  Unterschätze mal den Aufwand nicht.


----------



## Methusalem (7. Juli 2010)

> ... wenn die Entwickler alle so intelligent sind: Warum sind PhysX und Havok weitaus verbreiteter und werden nach wie vor stark genutzt? *Bullet gibt's natürlich noch nicht so lange*, aber....



Das ist der Punkt. 

Wie beim "Multithreading" - das muss sich erstmal in den Köpfen der Entwickler breitmachen. 

Dann klappt's vielleicht auch besser. 

Und man kann ja nun mittlerweile nicht mehr nicht behaupten, das Single Core Applicationen nach wie vor den Stand der Dinge repräsentieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juli 2010)

Als CPU-Variante für Cross-Platform hat Bullet bei entsprechendem Support und PR [was NV bei PhysX exzellent betreibt - jeder kennt es] sicherlich gute Chancen. Aber als GPU-Version _imo_ genauso eine Nischen-Totbgeburt wie bei PhysX. Nice-2-have, aber das war's dann auch schon.


----------



## Methusalem (7. Juli 2010)

Es geht doch nichts über Hardwareverdrahtung...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> PhysX ist IMMER CPU-based. GPU-PhysX ist ein reiner Optik-Bonus für Geforce-User.



seit wann den das? Wieso brauch ich bei PhysX so viele Stream-prozessoren?
Wenn ich 2 PhysX Karten habe , die eine 32 SP die andere 64 SP (gleicher Takt bei beiden), dann ist die mir 64 SP um 50% schneller, das gleich ist auch bei der Taktgeschwindigkeit. 
Wenn ich den Prozessor um 500MHz übertakte, habe ich bei einen PhysX-benchmark nur 5% Gewinn was bei 20MHz der PhysX-karte schon 20% sind.
Und wieso ist bei aktivierter PhysX-karte die FPS-rate um fast 50% höher?
Wie kommt das PCGH_Marc? wenn PhysX ist IMMER CPU-based?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juli 2010)

PhysX wird primär auf der CPU berechnet, immer. Erst wenn ein Entwickler vorsieht, zusätzliche Effekte für GPU oder PPU einzubauen, ist die CPU nicht mehr gefragt - es sei denn, der Dev erlaubt weiterhin eine Nutzung der CPU. Was aus Performance-Sicht nicht ideal ist.


> Wieso brauch ich bei PhysX so viele Stream-prozessoren?


Weil NV das so vorsieht und weil die Berechnung von GPU-PhysX aufwendig ist.


----------



## Rollora (7. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wie weniger ausgereift als Havo*k*? Gibt es hierfür Anhaltspunkte?


Nein... eigentlich hab ich das nur vermutet, da Havok schon etwas länger im Geschäft ist und mit mehr Entwicklern zusammenarbeitet, also insgesamt mehr Erfahrung vorhanden ist -> aber keine Tatsache, sondern halt zusammengetragene Indizien 



kuer schrieb:


> PhysX wird es immer schwere haben, sich am Markt  durch zu setzen, wenn erst mal der offene Standard von ATI da ist.
> Kein Entwickler kann es sich leisten eine Physik zu unterstützen, die  50% der potenzielen Kunden ausschließt. Egal wie viel NV zahlt. Da der  Aufwand zu groß ist(und teuer), für die einen auf GPU und für die  anderen auf CPU zu schreiben. Da kann PhysX zu ausgereift sein wie es  will. Jeder normal denkende Mensch wird den offenen Standard vorziehen,  auch wenn er sich erst einarbeiten muss. Den so bekommt man einfach mehr  Kunden an einen Tisch und das bringt Geld.
> Also ATI. Mach deinen Job gut


warum 50%? Hast du die vorherigen Kommentare nicht gelesen? Es gibt auch CPU PhysX 



Methusalem schrieb:


> Da sollte man die Intelligenz der  Spieleentwickler nicht unterschätzen.
> 
> Die erkennen natürlich - im Gegensatz zu so manchem Redakteur - die  (durchaus eher langfristigen) Vorteile einer Open Physics Engine und  deren API.


Wohl kaum: PhysX läuft eh auf 100% der Systeme (CPU) und die zusätzlichen Effekte laufen halt auf Geforcekarten. Das werden sie auch noch in den nächsten Jahren. Und darüber hinaus ist es einem Spielehersteller meist schnuppe ob in 5 Jahren dann plötzlich auf allen Grafikkarten die alten Features gehen oder nicht.
Die großen Entwickler (ID Software) sind wohl eher Open Standard interessiert, aber das ist auch eher die Ausnahme


----------



## Hugo78 (7. Juli 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> seit ... _(komplettzitat entfernt)_



Als Ergänzung, du kannst im Geforcetreiber sogar festlegen, ob PhysX nur per CPU und/oder zusätzlich per Graka berechnet werden soll/darf.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Juli 2010)

@PCGH_Marc lol ne. danke wie du auf meine Post eingegangen bist.
@Hugo78 ich hab es per reg. auf GPU gezwungen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (7. Juli 2010)

nvidia hat nicht umsonst Ageia aufgekauft 
für sowas braucht man erstmal einiges an Erfahrung
und mit PhysX hat man eine gewaltige Bibliothek
die zudem erstklassige Kompatibilität hat (Crossplattform)

das muss die Bullet Physik Engine erstmal aufholen


----------



## TKing (7. Juli 2010)

Geile News... die nächsten Jahre werden echt mal interessant


----------



## Yanzco (7. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß auch nicht was ihr alle gegen Phsyx habt.
Die Effekte sehen sehr gut aus (Cryostasis Mafia 2 Batman)und sind finde ich die einzigen Effekte die mall zeigen was der PC so kann.Bei den ganzen konsolenports finde ich es immer gut wenn Phsyx per GPU benutzt wird.
Guckt euch mal Batman in Bewegung auf xbox360 und auf den PC mit Phsyx an das sind welten.
Und weil alle so auf Phsyx rumhacken.
Es ist schon immer so das Firmen sachen rausbringen die nur bei ihren Produkten Funktionieren oder sich Patente auf erfindungen sichern .BSPhillips mit ihren Ambilight.

Ich hoffe das Nvidia weiter zu Phsyx hält weil sie sind die einzigen Hardwarehersteller die auch Probieren mit ihren Entwickler Spiele Studios zu unterstützen und Effekte in PC-Games weiter zuentwickeln.Und nicht wie ATI die zwar gute Preise machen aber von guter Treiber unterstützung oder Exclusiv Effecte für PC-Games noch nie was gehört haben


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube hier haben die wenigstens was gegen PhysX Effekte. Im Gegenteil, ein offener Standard wird das ganze sicher voran treiben, nur das NVidia sein eigenes Süppchen kocht ist für den allerwertesten.


----------



## STSLeon (7. Juli 2010)

Das ist jetzt sicher eine blöde Frage, aber was bringt ein offener Standard bei nur 2 Herstellern? (Matrox mal außen vorgelassen). Sicher freuen sich die Softwarehersteller, aber wenn Nvidia nicht mit macht bringt es doch auch nichts wirklich


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juli 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> BSP: Phillips mit ihren Ambilight.


kleiner unterschied: der fernseher is die graka quasi un das fernsehsignal die anweisungen an den fernseher. ambientlight wäre das gpu-physx.

der fernseher generiert ohne zusätzliche signale im fernsehstrom das ambientlight. die graka allerdings braucht extra anweisungen über den "fernsehstrom". sprich: würden die sendeanstalten extra für paar fernseher mit ambientlight noch zig steuersignale programmieren und übertragen müssen, dann kannste die unterstützung an einer hand abzählen 

klar wollen sich die hersteller von anderen abheben, aber eben in diesem rahmen des gpu physx, wofür eben explizit eine geforce benötigt wird, würden sich viele spiele hersteller vergebene liebesmüh machen. denn einerseits könnte mans so sehen: wir proggen mit viel aufwand (kA obs viel is, aber mehr isses auf jedenfall) zeuch, das nur die hälfte unserer kunden überhaupt zu sehen bekommt. oder man kanns auch sorum sehen: dieses spiel bietet gpu-physx, ich hab aber ne ati -> ich lass lieber die hände davon, da ich geld für etwas ausgebe, das ich nicht voll nutzen kann. das wäre die noch schlimmere alternative für den software entwickler, da ihm so immense einnahmen/kundenanteile flöten gehen.

ich glaube NIEMAND hier behauptet, das physx dreck oder so is. es is ne geile sache, aber es beschränkt sich eben selbst. DIE frage is ja: wie sähen spiele heute aus, wenn es nen offener standard wäre. ich denke mal, das wäre ne ganz andere entwicklung gewesen. keine beschränkung auf cpu-physx, sehr viel mehr möglichkeiten rund um dieses thema usw usf. das amd hier nen offenen weg zu gehen versucht, begrüße ich persönlich sehr. das sich diese eigenen bemühungen erst noch beweisen müssen is ja klar, aber auch die größte reise beginnt mal mit dem ersten schritt...


----------



## Brzeczek (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe das wird ebenbürtig sein zur Nvidia Physikx


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Juli 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt sicher eine blöde Frage, aber was bringt ein offener Standard bei nur 2 Herstellern? (Matrox mal außen vorgelassen). Sicher freuen sich die Softwarehersteller, aber wenn Nvidia nicht mit macht bringt es doch auch nichts wirklich




Durchaus möglich bei NVidias Politik, aber meine persönliche Hoffnung ist, das ein offener Standard von beiden genutzt wird und wir Spieler in mehr spielen von den Effekten Profitieren 
Den solange jeder sein eigenes Süppchen Kocht, wird man die neuen PhysX spiele weiterhin an einer Hand abzählen können.


----------



## Explosiv (7. Juli 2010)

Ich rate mal einigen hier, diesen Artikel zu Nvidias PhysX, sehr gründlich durchzulesen. Dann werden einige mehr verstehen und aufwachen .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Brzeczek (7. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Ich rate mal einigen hier, diesen Artikel zu Nvidias PhysX, sehr gründlich durchzulesen. Dann werden einige mehr verstehen und aufwachen .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv




ohh wow nicht jeder geniest so sehr gute Englisch Kenntnisse so wie du...


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Juli 2010)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> ohh wow nicht jeder geniest so sehr gute Englisch Kenntnisse so wie du...




Dann nimm den Google-Übersetzer. Für das grobe verstehen reicht es.


----------



## Explosiv (7. Juli 2010)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> ohh wow nicht jeder geniest so sehr gute Englisch Kenntnisse so wie du...



Nun, der Artikel deckt sehr schön die reine PR-Vermarktung von PhysX seitens Nvidia auf. PhysX auf einer GPU ist murks und nur gepusht von NV, leider.
Mit einer einfachen Threading- und SSE-Optimierung für CPUs, würde ein x86-Prozessor PhysX wahrscheinlich ca. 960-1920 mal schneller ausführen, als ein Singlethreaded-basierter Code, auf einer GPU . 
Selbst ein winziger Intel Atom würde 100x schneller als ein Singlethreaded PhysX-Code sein. Wenn man dann noch die Vektorisierung wegnimmt, sinkt die GPU-Performance noch weiter ins Bodenlose.

Den Rest bitte selber lesen,...

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Juli 2010)

Das kann ich aber nicht so recht glauben.


----------



## Explosiv (7. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das kann ich aber nicht so recht glauben.



Aber der PR von NV glaubst Du anstandslos  ? 
Wie gesagt, einfach mal selbst von Anfang an den Artikel durchlesen und auf sich wirken lassen. 
Wie sagt man so schön "Bild Dir deine Meinung"  !

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Juli 2010)

Aber ein Intel Atom 100x schneller als eine GPU?
WTF?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (8. Juli 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt sicher eine blöde Frage, aber was bringt ein offener Standard bei nur 2 Herstellern? (Matrox mal außen vorgelassen). Sicher freuen sich die Softwarehersteller, aber wenn Nvidia nicht mit macht bringt es doch auch nichts wirklich


 
Dann müsste aber NV an ihrem openCL support was drehen und das bezweifle ich. Warum sollte NV was gegen Bullet haben? Nvidia verlangt ja kein Geld für PhysX von den Entwicklern.


----------



## Rollora (8. Juli 2010)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> ohh wow nicht jeder geniest so sehr gute Englisch Kenntnisse so wie du...


wer hätte gedacht, dass all die Leute recht gehabt haben, als sie meinten "ja in der Schule, da lernst was fürs leben"?


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> wer hätte gedacht, dass all die Leute recht gehabt haben, als sie meinten "ja in der Schule, da lernst was fürs leben"?


 
Auch ich mit meinem 1er im Mittlere Reife-Zeugnis kann kein perfektes Englisch.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Nun, der Artikel deckt sehr schön die reine PR-Vermarktung von PhysX seitens Nvidia auf. PhysX auf einer GPU ist murks und nur gepusht von NV, leider.
> Mit einer einfachen Threading- und SSE-Optimierung für CPUs, würde ein x86-Prozessor PhysX wahrscheinlich ca. 960-1920 mal schneller ausführen, als ein Singlethreaded-basierter Code, auf einer GPU .
> Selbst ein winziger Intel Atom würde 100x schneller als ein Singlethreaded PhysX-Code sein. Wenn man dann noch die Vektorisierung wegnimmt, sinkt die GPU-Performance noch weiter ins Bodenlose.
> 
> ...



Ich habe den Artikel mal überflogen und kann leider keine genauen Details finden, wie viel schneller PhysX durch Verwendung von SSE wäre.  Kannst du mal das Zitat posten?

Ich sehe nur, dass von einer Verdopplung bis Vervierfachung der aktuellen CPU-Leistung geredet wird.



> Realistically, Nvidia could use packed, single precision SSE for PhysX,  if they wanted to take advantage of the CPU. Each instruction would  execute up to 4 SIMD operations per cycle, rather than just one scalar  operation.  In theory, this could quadruple the performance of PhysX on a  CPU, but the reality is that the gains are probably in the neighborhood  of 2X on the current Nehalem and Westmere generation of CPUs.


Kurz das wichtigste auf Deutsch: Nvidia könnte PhysX mit SSE-Beschleunigung ausstatten, wodurch sich die Leistung *in der Theorie* zur aktuellen CPU-Leistung vervierfachen kann. Aber *in der Praxis* ergäbe dies wohl er "nur" die doppelte Leistung.



> That 2-4X performance gain sounds respectable on paper.  In reality  though, if the CPU could run 2X faster by using properly vectorized SSE  code, the performance difference would drop substantially and in some  cases disappear entirely. Unfortunately, it is hard to determine how  much performance x87 costs.


Kurz: In der Realität könnte sich dieser Leistungszuwachs gegenüber dem jetzigen Zustund auch gegen 0 bewegen da man nicht mit Sicherheit sagen kann, wie viel Leistung das ganze tatsächlich bringt.



Wenn man dann noch einen richtigen Multicoresupport einfügt, würde man also über den Daumen gepeilt bei einem Quadcore die vierfache bis achtfache Performance gegenüber dem aktuellen Zustand von CPU-PhysX erhalten.


----------



## Explosiv (8. Juli 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich habe den Artikel mal überflogen und kann leider keine genauen Details finden, wie viel schneller PhysX durch Verwendung von SSE wäre.



In der von mir verlinkten Original-Quelle wirst Du das auch nicht finden, sry . 
Beide Artikel sind mit einander verknüpft, wusste ned mehr, wo ich was gelesen hatte . 
Hier, ich reiche gerne nach, aber erschlage mich nicht immer gleich :



> To take this a step farther, if you de-optimized the GPU version of PhysX in the same way that Nvidia does to the CPU version, imagine what would happen? To start with, on a GTX285, executing one instruction per clock would mean going from a '2-4x advantage' over the CPU to a 60-120x disadvantage over de-optimized CPU code. With the simple threading and SSE optimizations above, the CPU would run it 960-1920x faster than single threaded GPU code. Even a lowly Atom CPU would probably be 100x faster than single threaded GPU PhysX code. If you take away vectorization as well, the GPU performance drops yet farther.



MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Rollora (8. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Auch ich mit meinem 1er im Mittlere Reife-Zeugnis kann kein perfektes Englisch.


gute Noten haben noch nie was mit wirklichem Können zu tun gehabt 
Aber "perfekt" verlangts ja auch keiner, es muss ja nur "gut" sein


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> gute Noten haben noch nie was mit wirklichem Können zu tun gehabt
> Aber "perfekt" verlangts ja auch keiner, es muss ja nur "gut" sein


 Eben, deswegen ist das Argument mit der Schule nicht immer wirklich treffend.


----------



## acc (8. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Nun, der Artikel deckt sehr schön die reine PR-Vermarktung von PhysX seitens Nvidia auf. PhysX auf einer GPU ist murks und nur gepusht von NV, leider.
> Mit einer einfachen Threading- und SSE-Optimierung für CPUs, würde ein x86-Prozessor PhysX wahrscheinlich ca. 960-1920 mal schneller ausführen, als ein Singlethreaded-basierter Code, auf einer GPU .
> Selbst ein winziger Intel Atom würde 100x schneller als ein Singlethreaded PhysX-Code sein. Wenn man dann noch die Vektorisierung wegnimmt, sinkt die GPU-Performance noch weiter ins Bodenlose.
> 
> ...



der artikel bzw. das fazit ist murks. singlethread auf der gpu wird gegen multithread auf einer modernen cpu verglichen, das da die gpu verliert, hätte ich dir auch vorher sagen können. gpu sind mittlerweile auf extremes multithreading ausgelegt und daraus beziehen die ihre rechenpower, dagegen haben aktuelle cpus keine chance. ausser wenn man dummfug macht und massiv parallelisierbares wie physikberechnungen auf singelthread beschränkt.


----------



## melz (8. Juli 2010)

Ich find es ist der richtige Weg in die Zukunft, endlich einen einheitlichen Standart zu etablieren!!
Weiter so AMD!!!!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> In der von mir verlinkten Original-Quelle wirst Du das auch nicht finden, sry .
> Beide Artikel sind mit einander verknüpft, wusste ned mehr, wo ich was gelesen hatte .
> Hier, ich reiche gerne nach, aber erschlage mich nicht immer gleich :
> 
> ...






> *by Charlie Demerjian *







> On a modern 4 core CPU, you would get *4x* speed increase from SSE, and a  4x increase from threading. Math says that would get you a 16x increase in speed,


Den 4x-Boost hält sogar die Originalquelle für unereichbar.  Wie gesagt sind 1x bis 2x wahrscheinlich, also wie ich bereits zuvor sagte die 8x Leistung bei Quadcores und nicht, wie Charlie so schön rausposaunt, die 16x Leistung.



> As Real World Tech pointed out, the Ageia PhysX chip used 32 bit math,  and the now Nvidia PhysX programs likely do as well. The code runs on  G80 based GPUs, and they did not have DP FP capabilities.


Alle GPUs ab der GTX200 sind 64bit tauglich (außer die umbenannten GF9er ). Da Nvidia mit Sicherheit jede Möglichkeit zur Optimierung auf GPUs wahrnimmt, wird PhysX also vermutlich auf den entsprechenden GPUs auch mit 64bit laufen.



> With the simple threading and SSE optimizations above, the CPU would run  it 960-1920x faster than single threaded GPU code. Even a lowly Atom  CPU would probably be 100x faster than single threaded GPU PhysX code.  If you take away vectorization as well, the GPU performance drops yet  farther.


Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass ein einzelner GPU-Shader-Prozessor einem CPU-Kern nicht das Wasser reichen kann, aber die Masse macht es halt. Man braucht sich ja nur mal einen Via C7 mit 200 Kernen Vorstellen. Der würde bei entsprechendem Code jeden Intel EE-CPU in der Luft zerpflücken wie eine alte lederige Weihnachtsgans, aber ein einzelner Kern ist nach wie vor kriechend langsam.
Dieser Vergleich, den Charlie anbringt, unterstreicht imo eigentlich nur seine Anti-Nvidia-Haltung. 
Nebenbei bemerkt verdoppelt sich sowohl bei AMD als auch Nvidia mit jeder Generation im Schnitt die Zahl der Shader-Prozessoren. Das heißt, dass sich die GPGPU-Leistung theoretisch JEDES JAHR verdoppelt. Und wie lang hat der Schritt von 2 auf 4 (echte) CPU-Kerne gedauert? 4 Jahre?  Und der Schritt auf 8 Kerne? Nochmal 3 Jahre und dabei gibt es Octacores bisher nur für Server.
Die C2Q von Intel würde ich ehr mit einem SLI-Gespann vergleichen als mit einzelnen GPUs, daher finden sie in meinem "Zeitstrahl" keine Berücksichtigung.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2010)

Och, der schon wieder.


----------



## cesimbra (8. Juli 2010)

acc schrieb:


> der artikel bzw. das fazit ist murks. singlethread auf der gpu wird gegen multithread auf einer modernen cpu verglichen, das da die gpu verliert, hätte ich dir auch vorher sagen können. gpu sind mittlerweile auf extremes multithreading ausgelegt und daraus beziehen die ihre rechenpower, dagegen haben aktuelle cpus keine chance. ausser wenn man dummfug macht und massiv parallelisierbares wie physikberechnungen auf singelthread beschränkt.



Nein, das ist er nicht. Es wird auch nicht "singlethread auf der gpu [...] gegen multithread auf einer modernen cpu  verglichen", sondern es wurd Single-Threaded auf der CPU mit Multi-Threaded auf der CPU verglichen.

Man vertut sich da schnell -- "PhysX Multithreaded" ist nämlich schlecht für (nvidia-)Grafikkarten -- die werden dabei nämlich langsamer -- während die CPU schneller wird, wenn PhysX multithreaded läuft. Multi-Threaded ist auch nicht alles. Gucken Sie mal:
http://physxinfo.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/fluidmark_graph.jpg

Das hat sich da niemand aus den Fingern gesogen -- Fluidmark bei PhysX-Info zeigt das recht schön, schauen Sie es sich mal an -- das ist wirklich erstaunlich (ich habe damals erstmal geschluckt bis ich das so akzeptieren konnte wie Sie in den Kommentaren sehen können):

New PhysX FluidMark 1.2: First Tests | PhysXInfo.com - PhysX News

Die parallele Abarbeitung in den Shaderprozessoren der Graphikkarte hat nämlich nichts mit mehreren parallelen Threads zu tun wie sich (nicht nur) dort schön zeigt.

Und es stimmt, daß gerade die SSE-Befehle sich dazu eignen, mehrere Operationen parallel im Prozessor abzuarbeiten (das eine S steht für SIMD, Single Instruction -- Multiple Data), die sonst mehrere Takzyklen und Pipelines des Prozessors verbrauchen würden, so daß auch dort akut zu Lasten des Prozessors gecoded ist -- niemand würde Befehle aus dem SSE-Satz aus Versehen nicht benutzen, das ist wie eine Mutter mit der Rohrzange statt der Ratsche zu öffnen.

cu
Thomas

Edit: Äh, den Artikel lese ich übrigens jetzt erst, die hier im Forum teilweise vermittelten Inhalte wollte ich bestätigen, der Artikel ist so auf den ersten Blick, , äh, nun ja, wie sag' ich's, tja, breiten wir den Mantel des Schweigens darüber.


----------



## acc (8. Juli 2010)

cesimbra schrieb:


> Nein, das ist er nicht. Es wird auch nicht "singlethread auf der gpu [...] gegen multithread auf einer modernen cpu  verglichen", sondern es wurd Single-Threaded auf der CPU mit Multi-Threaded auf der CPU verglichen.





			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> With the simple threading and SSE optimizations above, the CPU would run  it 960-1920x faster than single threaded GPU code.



muss ich die entscheidenden details noch rot markieren?


----------



## cesimbra (8. Juli 2010)

acc schrieb:


> muss ich die entscheidenden details noch rot markieren?



Sie haben es nicht verstanden, was Sie gelesen haben, nicht? GPU-PhysX ist immer erst einmal Single-Threaded -- nur mit Workarounds kriegt man das PhysX-SDK offensichtlich dazu, mittels mehrerer Threads zu arbeiten. Die parallele Abarbeitung in den SPs hat nichts mit einer Programmierung in mehreren Threads zu tun, das sind unterschiedliche Ebenen.

Zum Artikel gab es bereits vor Ihrer Antwort oben einen Edit meinerseits.

Und auch hier noch ein Edit: Der Absatz ist doch ohnehin eine reine Hypothese, der da zitiert wird -- wenn man den Code für GPU so schlecht programmieren würde wie der für CPU programmiert ist und dafür den CPU-Code optimieren, nichts anderes wird da angeführt -- ich nenne sowas einen Blödsinnsvergleich.



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Den 4x-Boost hält sogar die Originalquelle für unereichbar.  Wie  gesagt sind 1x bis 2x wahrscheinlich, also wie ich bereits zuvor sagte  die 8x Leistung bei Quadcores und nicht, wie Charlie so schön  rausposaunt, die 16x Leistung.



Einen Boost von 75 auf 500 Punkte im Fluid-Mark *alleine* durch Multithreading und Steigerung der Emitter-Anzahl würde ich schon als Faktor 7 bezeichnen wollen.
http://physxinfo.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/fluidmark_graph.jpg

Und da sind keinerlei SSE-Optimierungen im Einsatz.

cu
Thomas


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. Juli 2010)

cesimbra schrieb:


> Einen Boost von 75 auf 500 Punkte im Fluid-Mark *alleine* durch Multithreading und Steigerung der Emitter-Anzahl würde ich schon als Faktor 7 bezeichnen wollen.
> http://physxinfo.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/fluidmark_graph.jpg
> 
> Und da sind keinerlei SSE-Optimierungen im Einsatz.
> ...



Zu beachten:



> While SPH fluid simulation is running on *CPU* with  “*Multi-core  PhysX*” set to off, load is destributed through several cores  (probably due to internal Windows threads management), but in sum that’s  26% – full one core.


Windows hat von sich aus den einen Thread auf vier Kerne verteilt. Man müssste den Test wiederholen, indem man im Taskmanager dem Prozess nur einen einzelnen Kern zuweist. Sonst ist das Ergebnis nicht so recht verwertbar aus meiner Sicht.


Edit: Ich habs mal mit meinem Quad getestet. Es macht doch KEINEN Unterschied, ob ich dem Prozess alle 4 oder nur 1 Kern zuweise bei Single Thread. Allerdings habe ich beim Multi Thread Test gerade mal die dreifache Punktezahl. (104 vs 306)

PS: Seit wann siezt man sich eigentlich hier im Forum?


----------



## cesimbra (8. Juli 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Zu beachten:
> 
> Windows hat von sich aus den einen Thread auf vier Kerne verteilt. Man müssste den Test wiederholen, indem man im Taskmanager dem Prozess nur einen einzelnen Kern zuweist. Sonst ist das Ergebnis nicht so recht verwertbar aus meiner Sicht.



Nein, was soll das bringen -- das ist irrelevant, das Verhalten des Core-Hopping ist ja wohlbekannt. Es ist und bleibt ein einzelner Thread.

Edit: Gerade den Edit gesehen -- genau das meine ich, ja:



> Edit: Ich habs mal mit meinem Quad getestet. Es macht doch KEINEN  Unterschied, ob ich dem Prozess alle 4 oder nur 1 Kern zuweise bei  Single Thread. Allerdings habe ich beim Multi Thread Test gerade mal die  dreifache Punktezahl. (104 vs 306)


Haben Sie denn auch mit mehreren Emittern gearbeitet oder nur MultiCore-PhysX on? Davon ab ist 3x immerhin schon 3x -- ohne jede SSE-Magie.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. Juli 2010)

cesimbra schrieb:


> Nein, was soll das bringen -- das ist irrelevant, das Verhalten des Core-Hopping ist ja wohlbekannt. Es ist und bleibt ein einzelner Thread.
> 
> Edit: Gerade den Edit gesehen -- genau das meine ich, ja:
> 
> Haben Sie denn auch mit mehreren Emittern gearbeitet oder nur MultiCore-PhysX on? Davon ab ist 3x immerhin schon 3x -- ohne jede SSE-Magie.




Ja ich habe eben erst gesehen, dass man beliebig viele Emitter einstellen kann.
Bei 10 Emittern sieht das Ergebnis so aus:

Multi Thread: 511
Single Thread: 144

511/144 = ~3.5


31 Emitter:

Multi Thread: 423
Single Thread: 167


Ich wiederhole den Test ein letztes mal mit einer minimalen Auflösung, da bei 31 Emittern die GPU-Temp anstieg, was evtl auf eine GPU-Limitierung schließen lässt.

Edit: Hier der letzte Test bei einer Auflösung von 640x480, 15000 Particel Count:
Multi Thread: 441
Single Thread: 170

441/170 = ~ 2.6


----------



## acc (8. Juli 2010)

cesimbra schrieb:


> Sie haben es nicht verstanden, was Sie gelesen haben, nicht? GPU-PhysX ist immer erst einmal Single-Threaded -- nur mit Workarounds kriegt man das PhysX-SDK offensichtlich dazu, mittels mehrerer Threads zu arbeiten. Die parallele Abarbeitung in den SPs hat nichts mit einer Programmierung in mehreren Threads zu tun, das sind unterschiedliche Ebenen.



ich versteh das schon noch eingermassen, nur bei dir bei ich mir da nicht so sicher. die frage, mit wieviel threads physx arbeitet, liegt bei den devs. dass physx auch mit multithreads arbeiten kann, steht ja wohl ausser frage. und auf der gpu arbeitet physx von sich aus mit multithreads, alles andere wäre schwachsinnig. und genau deswegen ist der erwähnte speedup-faktor von 9xx bis sagenhaften 19xx mal schneller einfach nur dummes gequatsche.


----------



## cesimbra (8. Juli 2010)

acc schrieb:


> [...] und genau deswegen ist der erwähnte speedup-faktor von 9xx bis sagenhaften 19xx mal schneller einfach nur dummes gequatsche.



Nein, das hatte ich oben schon erklärt -- der ist nicht dummes Gequatsche, der ist Blödsinn wiel er eine hypothetische Situation konstruiert.

IOW: Es gibt PhysX, es gibt Multithreading, es gibt SSE -- was es aber nicht gibt, ist beschnittenes GPU-PhysX, das aber setzt der Artikel hypothetisch vorraus. Diese Annahme ist aber nichts wert. Das ist ein sinnloser Schwanzlängenvergleich zwischen einem SP und einer CPU.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mit dem Benchmark nun mit 10 Emittern bei 15000 Partikeln @ 640x480 meine 9600 GT getestet:

Multi Thread 321
Single Thread 326

Seltsam ist außerdem, dass ich die Emitterzahl maximal auf 11 setzen kann. Wenn ich sie auf 12 oder mehr setze, werden keine Partikel mehr dargestellt.

Das Programm scheint also noch einige Macken zu haben.


----------



## Rollora (8. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eben, deswegen ist das Argument mit der Schule nicht immer wirklich treffend.


warum nicht? wenn man in der Schule mehr gelernt hätte, könnte man besser Englisch? Mit den Noten hat das trotzdem noch nichts zu tun...


melz schrieb:


> Ich find es ist der richtige Weg in die Zukunft,  endlich einen einheitlichen *Standart*  zu etablieren!!
> Weiter so AMD!!!!


wenn du es schon rot schreibst, dann wenigstens richtig: das Wort  Standart gib es nicht!!! Man schreibt es mit d, warum  ist das so  schwierig?
Ist klar, dass sich so ein einheitlicher Standard nicht durchsetzt,  wenns die Leute nicht mal richtig schreiben können


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Juli 2010)

Das hatte ich geschrieben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/107844-ati-open-physics-noch-2010-a-4.html#post1984390
Ich beschäftige mich schon eine ganze weile mit PhysX ,was man in mein Thread erkennen kann. In vielen Benchmarks, erkennt man wie gut PhysX von nVidia ist, ganz abgesehen von der Kompatibilität. Bei AMD ist lt. Internet eine DX11-graka Pflicht, was bei nVidia nicht so ist , denn da reiche eine billige 8600gt oder 9500gt aus. Das Spektrum an Grafikkarten was PhysX kann ist bei nVidia besser gestaltet als bei ATI, was bei mir keine gute Zustimmung findet.


----------



## Rollora (9. Juli 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich geschrieben.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/107844-ati-open-physics-noch-2010-a-4.html#post1984390
> Ich beschäftige mich schon eine ganze weile mit PhysX ,was man in mein Thread erkennen kann. In vielen Benchmarks, erkennt man wie gut PhysX von nVidia ist, ganz abgesehen von der Kompatibilität. Bei AMD ist lt. Internet eine DX11-graka Pflicht, was bei nVidia nicht so ist , denn da reiche eine billige 8600gt oder 9500gt aus. Das Spektrum an Grafikkarten was PhysX kann ist bei nVidia besser gestaltet als bei ATI, was bei mir keine gute Zustimmung findet.


aber in ein paar Jahren völlig unwichtig ist: bei Nvidia sinds halt alle DX10 und später Karten, bei AMD halt alle DX11. Da der letztere Standard sowieso für viele JETZT schon der wichtigere ist (bzw den besseren Start hat, obwohl der Start der HARDWARE nicht so reibungslos verläuft, angesichts der immer noch nicht wirklich gut verfügbaren Radeons und Geforces). Und da der Physikkampf nicht schnell sondern allmählich entschieden wird, ist es eigentlich nicht wichtig ob ATI das erst aber DX11 Generation unterstützt oder nicht. Liegt wohl an OpenCL/Compute Shader


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Juli 2010)

AMD wie NV haben aktuell 10.0, 10.1 und 11er Karten im Angebot.


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Juli 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich geschrieben.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/107844-ati-open-physics-noch-2010-a-4.html#post1984390
> Ich beschäftige mich schon eine ganze weile mit PhysX ,was man in mein Thread erkennen kann. In vielen Benchmarks, erkennt man wie gut PhysX von nVidia ist, ganz abgesehen von der Kompatibilität. Bei AMD ist lt. Internet eine DX11-graka Pflicht, was bei nVidia nicht so ist , denn da reiche eine billige 8600gt oder 9500gt aus. Das Spektrum an Grafikkarten was PhysX kann ist bei nVidia besser gestaltet als bei ATI, was bei mir keine gute Zustimmung findet.




Bei ATI kommt aber bald schon die zweite DX11 Generation, das heißt, es sind die selben Vorraussetzungen wie bei nVidia.


----------



## TheMF6265 (9. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> AMD wie NV haben aktuell 10.0, 10.1 und 11er Karten im Angebot.



bei welchem Händler bekomm ich denn ne neue ATI DirectX 10.0 Graka?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juli 2010)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> bei welchem Händler bekomm ich denn ne neue ATI DirectX 10.0 Graka?




Wie wäre es mit der HD 2xxx reihe ?

Das sind DX 10.*0* Karten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Juli 2010)

*@ TheMF6265*

Bei jedem, der Notebooks verkauft.


----------



## PurpleACE (9. Juli 2010)

Also falls es jemanden interessiert, letztes Jahr im August wurde eine Umfrage gestartet, ca. 100 Spieleentwicker wurden befragt. Interessant finde ich das sie (verständlicher Weise) vollen Zugriff auf den vollen Sourcecode Wünschen, was bei Physx wohl er nicht der Fall sein dürfte.
Ergebniss:
PhysX: 26.8%,
Havok: 22.7%
Bullet: 10.3% 
Open Dynamics Engine: 4.1%

Quelle: Game Physics Simulation  Bullet ranked third physics library at 10% in Game Developers Magazine survey


----------



## NCphalon (9. Juli 2010)

Lasst uns dochmal wieder anfangen mit NV-schmiert-die-Entwickler-Behauptungen um uns zu werfen^^


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Juli 2010)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> bei welchem Händler bekomm ich denn ne neue ATI DirectX 10.0 Graka?




Nirdgendwo, denn die HD 2400/2600/2900 gibts nur noch gebraucht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nirdgendwo, denn die HD 2400/2600/2900 gibts nur noch gebraucht.




Es gibt auch noch welche neu zu kaufen 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/?cat=gra16_512&xf=653_ATI~142_10.0


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Juli 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch welche neu zu kaufen
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/?cat=gra16_512&xf=653_ATI~142_10.0




Geil.

So ne Kultkarte ...


----------



## Verminaard (9. Juli 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> PS: Seit wann siezt man sich eigentlich hier im Forum?



Ich finde es ganz angenehm wenn man in einem Forum auch solche Formulierungen und Anreden lesen kann.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Bei ATI kommt aber bald schon die zweite DX11 Generation, das heißt, es sind die selben Vorraussetzungen wie bei nVidia.



Du meinst die erste richtige DX11 Generation, das jetzt ist eher was fuer Werbung.


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Juli 2010)

Nö, die zweite DX11 Generation.

Zwar ist die HD 5000 Serie nicht sehr stark bei DX11, doch unterstützt sie eben das volle Featureset von DX11, und ist eine vollwertige DX11 Karte.


----------



## TheMF6265 (9. Juli 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der HD 2xxx reihe ?
> 
> Das sind DX 10.*0* Karten.



mir ist schon klar, dass die nur 10.0 unterstützen, aber dass man die noch neu bekommt hätte ich jetzt wirklich nicht gedacht 

und an Notebookkarten hatte ich jetzt auch nicht gedacht...


----------



## klefreak (9. Juli 2010)

wenn man im preisvergleich auf "Lagernd" geht, bleiben von den angebotenen auch nur mehr ca 3 übrig  (und die sind meist tuerer als ein schnelleres NAchfolgeprodukt.. 

wenn man sucht findet man im PReisvergleich oftmals noch deutlich älteres Zeug, das zu MONDPREISEN verkauft wird..


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Juli 2010)

Das mit den Mondpreisen ist völlig richtig.

Ich erinnere mich an die 8800GTX, die irgendwann 2009 wieder für 199 € bei Alternate angeboten wurde.


----------



## Rollora (10. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nö, die zweite DX11 Generation.
> 
> Zwar ist die HD 5000 Serie nicht sehr stark bei DX11, doch unterstützt sie eben das volle Featureset von DX11, und ist eine vollwertige DX11 Karte.


wenn ihr damit die ANGEBLICH anstehenden Southern Islands meint: weder sind sie mehr als ein Gerücht bisher (noch keine Tape Out Meldung) noch werden sie völlig überarbietet/neu, also sowas wie ein optimierter RV870, nix wirklich mit "neuer Generation".
Diese wird erst kommen. Und da ist auch die Frage: bringt man nicht ZUERST die bisherige Generation als 28nm Refresh und DANN erst die neue Architektur in eben jenen Prozess, oder wirklich gleich alles in 28nm, also ohne RV870(refresh in 28nm)?
Es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich dass uns 1-2 Zwischenschritte erwarten bevor wir eine WIRKLICHE neue Hardwaregeneration von ATI sehen: eventuell Southern Islands, ODER einen RV870 in 28nm ODER beides, aber so WIRKLICH eine neue HW Architektur von ATI wirds wohl vor Mitte/Ende 2011 nicht geben.

UND: wo ist denn jetzt die 5870 wirklich so schlecht in DX11? @ 950- 1Ghz ist sie knapp bei der GTX 480 bei geringerem Stromverbrauch, was ihr fehlt ist Tesselation Performance, wobei sich das Feature noch als das am Meist überschätzte rausstellen kann. Immerhin gibts Tesselation schon seit bald 10 Jahren auf ATI Karten (mit unterbrechungen) und wenn es den SOOO wichtig wäre, würde mans eventuell etwas mehr nützen und Nvidia hätte es schon nachgerüstet...


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Juli 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> wenn ihr damit die ANGEBLICH anstehenden Southern Islands meint: weder sind sie mehr als ein Gerücht bisher (noch keine Tape Out Meldung) noch werden sie völlig überarbietet/neu, also sowas wie ein optimierter RV870, nix wirklich mit "neuer Generation".




Ach du Pflaume, Southern Islands ist längst von AMD bestätigt. 

Und die nächste AMD Generation wird ein Mischlingsrüde aus alter und neuer Architektur. Computerbase konnte von AMD erfahren, dass die Effizienz und die DX11 Leistung erhöht werden soll.


----------



## Rollora (10. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ach du Pflaume, Southern Islands ist längst von AMD bestätigt.


Link bitte....


mixxed_up schrieb:


> Und die nächste AMD Generation wird ein Mischlingsrüde aus alter und neuer Architektur. Computerbase konnte von AMD erfahren, dass die Effizienz und die DX11 Leistung erhöht werden soll.


ja, weiß ich: der ANGEBLICHE "Southern Islands" Chip


----------



## Explosiv (10. Juli 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Link bitte....



Ich bin mal so frei, hier bitte. Zudem hat das Richard Huddy (CEO AMD) auch selbst bestätigt .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Rollora (10. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei, hier bitte. Zudem hat das Richard Huddy (CEO AMD) auch selbst bestätigt .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


Hui, danke!
Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil 
Ich hab bisher immer nur von Charlie und Fudzilla "News" gelesen bzw hier news die sich auf eben jene bezogen, deshalb hab ich von Spekulationen geschrieben. Offiziell wusste ich nicht, dass dazu was kam... tut sorry


----------



## Crymes (10. Juli 2010)

Physik sollte sich bei AMD eigentlich pudelwohl fühlenh....
Bei 1600 Kernen!!!


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Juli 2010)

Sind eigentlich nur 320 Steam Prozessoren ...
320 5D Einheiten = 1600 "1D" Einheiten.


----------



## Explosiv (10. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> 1600 5D Einheiten = 320 1D Einheiten.



Äh, anders herum wird vielleicht ein Schuh draus, aber so sicher ned.

320 5D = ergo 1600 Stream-Prozessoren, nix 1D 
Da hat der Kollege schon recht gehabt.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Juli 2010)

Ah Sorry, ich wusste doch dass da ein Fehler drin ist.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Äh, anders herum wird vielleicht ein Schuh draus, aber so sicher ned.
> 
> 320 5D = ergo 1600 Stream-Prozessoren, nix 1D
> Da hat der Kollege schon recht gehabt.
> ...



War es nicht so, dass im schlechtesten Fall pro 5D-Cluster nur 1 Befehl verarbeitet werden kann?


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> War es nicht so, dass im schlechtesten Fall pro 5D-Cluster nur 1 Befehl verarbeitet werden kann?


 
Das war soweit ich weiß bei den R600ern, aufgrund eines Hardwarebugs.





...oder so ähnlich.


----------



## thysol (10. Juli 2010)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Physik sollte sich bei AMD eigentlich pudelwohl fühlenh....
> Bei 1600 Kernen!!!



Physik sollte sich bei Fermi am wohlsten fuehlen. Fermi verbraucht naemlich so viel Strom weil sie ganz viel GPGPU Kram integriert hat. Im GPGPU Bereich ist Nvidia ATI noch weit voraus.


----------



## Explosiv (10. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Physik sollte sich bei Fermi am wohlsten fuehlen.


Naja, warum das so ist, wissen wir ja nun seid ein paar Tagen. Hier im User-News-Unterforum, gibt es schließlich eine News dazu.



thysol schrieb:


> Fermi verbraucht naemlich so viel Strom weil sie ganz viel GPGPU Kram integriert hat.



Dann muß ja auch die HD2900XT ein richtiger GPGPU-Burner gewesen sein, oder? 
Fermi ist architektonisch einfach ineffizient, Punkt. Warum mussten selbst die professionellen HPC-Karten beschnitten werden? Also bitte,...  

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## TheMF6265 (10. Juli 2010)

nVidia ist einfach früher auf den GPGPU Zug aufgesprungen und unterstützt Entwickler mit viel Geld um ihre Techniken zu implementieren 
viele Programme nutzen nicht Ansatzweise die brutale Rohleistung der HD 5000er Reihe aus.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Juli 2010)

Ja, und genau das ist das Problem bei den ATI Karten im Moment, und DER Vorteil für die Fermi. 

Mit der ATI haste verdammt viel Rohleistung, es ist aber nicht einfach diese auch Nutzbar zu machen wegen der "schwierigen" Programmierung der Karten. Fermi unterstützt aber Fortran und C (glaub ++) nativ, sprich du kannst deine Programme relativ einfach portieren, und grad das Fortran unterstützt wird ist halt schon nen extremes Verkaufsargument für den HPC Bereich, weil extrem viele Wissenschaftler noch in Fortran programmieren, da die Bibliotheken einfach so abartig mächtig sind.

Das ATI nun Fast Fourie Transformation nun in ihrem SDK eingebunden hat ist nen erster sehr sehr wichtiger Schritt in die richtite Richtung. Optimal wäre allerdings einfach die Unterstützung von C++ und Fortran wie nVidia dies tut. Bleiben sonst alle Were unverändert wurde ATI im HPC Bereich wohl ziemlich einschlagen mit ihren Karten (sofern noch ECC dazu kommt, was aber nicht DAS Problem ist)


----------



## thysol (10. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja, warum das so ist, wissen wir ja nun seid ein paar Tagen. Hier im User-News-Unterforum, gibt es schließlich eine News dazu.
> 
> Dann muß ja auch die HD2900XT ein richtiger GPGPU-Burner gewesen sein, oder?
> Fermi ist architektonisch einfach ineffizient, Punkt. Warum mussten selbst die professionellen HPC-Karten beschnitten werden? Also bitte,...
> ...



Die HD2900XT wurde nicht auf GPGPU ausgelegt. Die Fermi Architektur wirkt nur ineffizient weil sie zu wenige TMUs hat und dadurch in Spielen nicht so der Burner ist. Allerdings hat die Geforce GTX 480 480 Shader die auf GPGPU ausgelegt sind wo CUDA/Open CL Applikationen deutlich schneller als auf CPUs oder auf ATIs Karten laufen.


----------



## Namaker (10. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Fermi ist architektonisch einfach ineffizient, Punkt.


Das werden wir erst sehen, wenn die GTX460 getestet wurde - und da Marc schon etwas in der Art subkommuniziert hat, wird es nicht mehr so lange hin sein


----------



## Explosiv (10. Juli 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Das werden wir erst sehen, wenn die GTX460 getestet wurde - und da Marc schon etwas in der Art subkommuniziert hat, wird es nicht mehr so lange hin sein



Nur das bei der GTX460 nicht mehr allzu viel vom "echten" Fermi übrig ist, somit hinkt der Vergleich, so oder so. 
Die HD5870 und HD5770 basieren auf einer Architektur, haben dennoch kaum Unterschiede in der Energie-Effizienz, also woran machst Du das bei der GTX460 abhängig  ?

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2010)

Eben, Fermi ist keine Grafikkarte, sondern viele Grafikkarten. Wenn die GTX480 ihren Leistungsvorsprung gegenüber HD5870 mit keinem sehr gutem Benehmen feiert, heißt dass nicht, dass die anderen GTX4xx-Karten auch so unhöflich sind.


Explosiv schrieb:


> Nur das bei der GTX460 nicht mehr allzu viel vom "echten" Fermi übrig ist, somit hinkt der Vergleich, so oder so.
> Die HD5870 und HD5770 basieren auf einer Architektur, haben dennoch kaum Unterschiede in der Energie-Effizienz, also woran machst Du das bei der GTX460 abhängig  ?
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


 Öhm, dir ist schon klar, dass Fermi der Codename für eine komplette Grafikkartenserie ist? Ich denke du meinst mit "echtem" Fermi eher den G100 auf der GTX480.


----------



## Spawn1702 (10. Juli 2010)

@PCGH_Marc
CPU-Physx ist eine sehr gute und optimierte Engine, die inzwischen jedes Spiel für simple Berechnungen benötigt, das kann Havok aber genauso gut, das ist auch nicht die Frage! Physx-Crossplattforming bla blubb bla, das hat aber alles nichts mit dem eigentlich Thema zu tun.

BTT
Eine GPU-basierte Physik Engine die rein für die Optik ist, kann sich nunmal nicht durchsetzen wenn nur die Hälfte aller Spieler es nutzen kann, da es von nvidia auch noch wehement selbst auf Dual-Karten Systemen unterbunden wird. Es wird auch nur eingebaut, wenn nvidia selbst den Entwickler finanziell oder personell unter die Arme greift. Allein deswegen gibt es nunmal nur eine Handvoll Spiele die es überhaupt integriert haben. Was es aber leisten kann und wie gut es dem Spiel atmosphärisch gut tut, sieht man an Batman oder Mirrors Edge. Das es noch ein Nischengimmick ist, liegt allein an der Closed Standard Politik von nvidia zu seinem gpu-physx...hat ja auch genug Geld gekostet.

Wenn man aber als Programmierer die Möglichkeit hat auf eine ebenfalls etablierte Bibliothek zuzugreifen, die auf allen Karten läuft, ist das ein regelrechter Quantensprung. In naher Zukunft kann das zum Durchbruch von GPU-Physik führen, auch auf den nächsten Generationen der Konsolen! Deshalb wird GPU-Physx schlichtweg scheitern, wenn nvidia diese Politik weiterhin betreibt. Auf kurz oder lang wird nvidia GPU-Physx öffnen müssen um im Rennen zu bleiben.

P.S. Und hört mit dem Tessellationvergleichen auf, das ist bisher ein völlig aufgeblasenes (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) Feature ohne sinnvolle Unterstützung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Explosiv (10. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eben, Fermi ist keine Grafikkarte, sondern viele Grafikkarten. Wenn die GTX480 ihren Leistungsvorsprung gegenüber HD5870 mit keinem sehr gutem Benehmen feiert, heißt dass nicht, dass die anderen GTX4xx-Karten auch so unhöflich sind.
> 
> Öhm, dir ist schon klar, dass Fermi der Codename für eine komplette Grafikkartenserie ist? Ich denke du meinst mit "echtem" Fermi eher den G100 auf der GTX480.




Ja, verstehe ehrlich gesagt deine Bemerkung nicht.
Die "echte" Fermi ist für mich die voll bestückte GF100, richtig. Genau so wie die HD5870 eine echter RV870 ist.
Worauf ich hinaus wollte ist, dass es nicht unbedingt mit einer Midrange-Karte getan ist, um gleich wieder von einer architektonischen Effizienz zu sprechen . Dann könnte ich ja bei jedem Vergleich einer Fermi-basierten Karte, mit einer HD5K-Karte ins unendliche dagegen steuern, wie sinnfrei .

Für mich zählen die Produkte mit vollem Ausbau....da auch nur diese alle Features inne haben, die die Architektur hergibt. 
Das die GTX460 effizienter sein muss als der GF100, ist nur logisch, da dieser auf dem GF104 basiert. Alles andere wäre ein noch größerer Epic Fail und der Kniebruch schlecht hin.

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob eine Architektur aufgrund von "beschneiden" effizient gemacht wird, oder schon von vorn herein effizient ist .

Sry, wird jetzt aber zu viel Off Topic.


MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied, ob eine Architektur aufgrund von "beschneiden" effizient gemacht wird, oder schon von vorn herein effizient ist.


 
Schon mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass das auch umgekehrt sein könnte?


----------



## Explosiv (10. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Schon mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass das auch umgekehrt sein könnte?



Fermi effizient? Ich geb es auf,...

MfG,
Explsoiv


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Fermi effizient? Ich geb es auf,...
> 
> MfG,
> Explsoiv



Ich habe nie behauptet dass Fermi effizient ist. Fermi ist im Spielebetrieb sehr ineffizient aber im GPGPU Bereich sieht dass wieder anders aus. Die anderen User hier reden aber nur von Spiele-Performance. Da kann ich Explosiv zustimmen dass Fermi in Spielen ineffizient ist. Ich rede aber vom GPGPU Bereich. Und da ist Fermi der Cypress um Laengen Voraus.


----------



## Rollora (11. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja, warum das so ist, wissen wir ja nun seid ein paar Tagen. Hier im User-News-Unterforum, gibt es schließlich eine News dazu.


Das hab ich schon vor Wochen/Monaten mal geschrieben (auch teilweise belegt) aber von den Nvidianern einen aufn Deckel gekriegt, jetzt wart ich bis das ganze in eine offizielle News kommt und mach mich dann drüber lustig 




Explosiv schrieb:


> Dann muß ja auch die HD2900XT ein richtiger GPGPU-Burner gewesen sein, oder?
> Fermi ist architektonisch einfach ineffizient, Punkt. Warum mussten selbst die professionellen HPC-Karten beschnitten werden? Also bitte,...
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


Ja, die war ein "heißes Gerät" diese HD 2900XT. Aber letzten Endes brauchte sie deutlich weniger Strom wie die GTX 480 soweit ich mich erinnere. Und Nvidiakarten waren immer schon etwas besser bei GPGPU Computing

Unter anderem Deshalb:


TheMF6265 schrieb:


> nVidia ist einfach früher auf den GPGPU Zug  aufgesprungen und unterstützt Entwickler mit viel Geld um ihre Techniken  zu implementieren
> viele Programme nutzen nicht Ansatzweise die brutale Rohleistung der HD  5000er Reihe aus.






Explosiv schrieb:


> Nur das bei der GTX460 nicht mehr allzu viel vom  "echten" Fermi übrig ist, somit hinkt der Vergleich, so oder so.
> Die HD5870 und HD5770 basieren auf einer Architektur, haben dennoch kaum  Unterschiede in der Energie-Effizienz, also woran machst Du das bei der  GTX460 abhängig  ?
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


naja ich mach das zum Beispiel davon abhängig, wie sich die Karte in Spielen usw schlägt dann sowohl von der Performance als auch vom Energieverbrauch her.
Und was beim GTX 460 noch übrig bleibt ist ja im Prinzip auch nur das, was die ATIs können, also die reine Spielearchitektur. Und wenn die dann inetwa gleich viel Strom frisst, kann man kaum von ineffizienz reden. Dann haben die GTX 480 und 470 eben den Stromverbrauch bei zusätzlchen Features verloren, aber wenn dann ein Chip wie die GTX 460 bei gleicher Leistung weniger oder gleich viel Strom wie die R870 Karten brauchen, so ist die Karte nicht weniger effizient.
Ich würd mal salopp so sagen: Effizienz ist bei Grafikkarten so gegeben, dass wenn bei gleicher Leistung und Features der Verbrauch niedriger ist, so ist auch die Effizienz besser


----------



## cesimbra (11. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Fermi effizient? Ich geb es auf,...
> 
> MfG,
> Explsoiv



Ich halte Fermi ohne die Caches (sic!) für eine GPU, die der Effizienz der ATI-Karten erreicht und eher kurz- als mittelfristig in der Lage sein wird, effizienter als die (dann allerdings auch vor der Ablösung stehende bzw. im Zwischenschritt Northern Island) momentane ATI-Architektur zu arbeiten.

Was nvidia falsch gemacht hat, war mit der GTX auf Gedeih und Verderb einen Zwitter zwischen einer Top-GPGPU- und einer Top-3D-Grafikkarte herauszubringen und dabei dann idiotischerweise die GPGPU-Fähigkeiten der Karte zu beschneiden, um den eigenen Profisektor nicht zu schädigen.

Und das war spätestens im September letztes Jahr absehbar. nvidia hätte die uneffizienten Fermi nie an die Öffentlichkeit lassen sollen, das war eine fatale Entscheidung. Den meisten Lesern hier wird es nicht klar sein, aber nvidia ist für GT100 an der Börse nahezu so hart bestraft worden wie BP für die Ölpest, das muss man einfach mal ins Auge fassen -- die haben seitdem über 40% Aktienkapital verloren, das ist mehr als eine Hausnummer.

Schalten Sie sich mal DOW und NASDAQ dazu und gehen Sie auf die Drei- oder Sechs-Monats-Ansicht:
http://www.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:NVDA

nvidia ist für Fermi extrem hart am Markt bestraft worden, auch wenn das viele immer noch nicht begriffen haben: Bei aller Albernheit von Demerjians Artikeln hatte er in dieser Richtung gar nicht so sehr unrecht -- nvidia steht fast mit dem Rücken zur Wand.




Skysnake schrieb:


> [...] Fermi unterstützt aber Fortran und C (glaub ++) nativ, sprich du kannst deine Programme relativ einfach portieren, und grad das Fortran unterstützt wird ist halt schon nen extremes Verkaufsargument für den HPC Bereich, weil extrem viele Wissenschaftler noch in Fortran programmieren, da die Bibliotheken einfach so abartig mächtig sind.
> 
> Das ATI nun Fast Fourie Transformation nun in ihrem SDK eingebunden hat ist nen erster sehr sehr wichtiger Schritt in die richtite Richtung. Optimal wäre allerdings einfach die Unterstützung von C++ und Fortran wie nVidia dies tut.



Auf die Schnelle soweit mal kurz geschaut:
nvidia' Cuda unterstüzt Fortran und C++ via Compiler im BETA-Status seit November 2009, von einer "nativen" Unterstützung ist mir nichts bekannt. ATI' CAL unterstützt Fortran und C++ via Compiler seit Januar 2009, und zwar final -- und zusätzlich über OpenGL, wie das auch nvidia tut (nvidia hat Open GL 3.0 sehr viel länger schon umgesetzt, 2008 oder sowas).

cu
Thomas


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

cesimbra schrieb:


> Auf die Schnelle soweit mal kurz geschaut:
> nvidia' Cuda unterstüzt Fortran und C++ via Compiler im BETA-Status seit November 2009, von einer "nativen" Unterstützung ist mir nichts bekannt. ATI' CAL unterstützt Fortran und C++ via Compiler seit Januar 2009, und zwar final -- und zusätzlich über OpenGL, wie das auch nvidia tut (nvidia hat Open GL 3.0 sehr viel länger schon umgesetzt, 2008 oder sowas).
> cu
> Thomas



Woher hast du die BETA version? CUDA hat schon seit 2008 eine finale version. Und was genau meinst du mit nativer Unterstuetzung? Mit CUDA kann mann Nvidia GPUs in C programmieren nicht C++. Via wrapper kann mann aber auch die Nvidia GPUs in Python, Perl, Ruby, Lua, Fortran, Java und MATLAB programmieren.

Was redest du da einen Quatsch ueber ATI CAL? Weisst du ueberhaupt was dass ist? Dass ist gleichzusetzen mit Assembly code auf einer CPU. Damit greift mann tiefer in die Hardware ein um die Performance zu tunen. ATI Stream nutzt die Brook+ Sprache die sich aehnlich wie C schreiben laesst. AMD hat dann noch ein paar extra Libraries mit integriert. Wo wir schon bei ATI Stream sind, OpenCL ist seit 2010 standardmaessig im Stream SDK enthalten. ATI Open Physics wird auch in OpenCL programmiert. Warum wohl? Vielleicht weil dass standardmaessige Brook+ ATI Stream so toll wahr?


----------



## cesimbra (11. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Woher hast du die BETA version? CUDA hat schon seit 2008 eine finale version.



Von der Webseite von nvidia:
CUDA Toolkit 3.0 beta released - NVIDIA Forums



> Und was genau meinst du mit nativer Unterstuetzung? Mit CUDA kann mann Nvidia GPUs in C programmieren nicht C++. Via wrapper kann mann aber auch die Nvidia GPUs in Python, Perl, Ruby, Lua, Fortran, Java und MATLAB programmieren.


Ich habe nichts von nativer Unterstützung gesagt, das war der Vorposter, auf den ich antwortete.





> Was redest du da einen Quatsch ueber ATI CAL? Weisst du ueberhaupt was dass ist? Dass ist gleichzusetzen mit Assembly code auf einer CPU. Damit greift mann tiefer in die Hardware ein um die Performance zu tunen. ATI Stream nutzt die Brook+ Sprache die sich aehnlich wie C schreiben laesst.


Weil das, was ich dazu fand bei ATI auf CAL aufgebaut ist -- gut, es ersetzt es sogar, nennt sich IIRC CALSEUM.


> AMD hat dann noch ein paar extra Libraries mit integriert. Wo wir schon bei ATI Stream sind, OpenCL ist seit 2010 standardmaessig im Stream SDK enthalten. ATI Open Physics wird auch in OpenCL programmiert. Warum wohl? Vielleicht weil dass standardmaessige Brook+ ATI Stream so toll wahr?


Wie man das Kind nennt ist recht egal. Ja, das ist bei ATI alles nicht so weit fortgeschritten wie bei nvidia, das habe ich aber auch nie behauptet.

cu
Thomas


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

cesimbra schrieb:


> Von der Webseite von nvidia:
> CUDA Toolkit 3.0 beta released - NVIDIA Forums



Dass ist doch nur die BETA von Version 3.0

CUDA Release Archive


----------



## cesimbra (11. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Dass ist doch nur die BETA von Version 3.0
> 
> CUDA Release Archive



Mag schon sein -- es sind aber die Release-Notes, in denen Fortran und C++ überhaupt das erste Mal erwähnt werden. Ich programmier ja nicht damit, aber ich sehe in den Release-Notes der vorherigen SDKs nichts davon, ich habe die ja extra durchgeschaut.


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

cesimbra schrieb:


> Mag schon sein -- es sind aber die Release-Notes, in denen Fortran und C++ überhaupt das erste Mal erwähnt werden. Ich programmier ja nicht damit, aber ich sehe in den Release-Notes der vorherigen SDKs nichts davon, ich habe die ja extra durchgeschaut.



Hier steht welche programmiersprachen via wrapper unterstuetzt werden.

CUDA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ich hab dass Englische Wikipedia verlinkt weil der Deutsche Artikel ueber CUDA ist komplett veraltet.


----------



## Beachboy (11. Juli 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Als Ergänzung, du kannst im Geforcetreiber sogar festlegen, ob PhysX nur per CPU und/oder zusätzlich per Graka berechnet werden soll/darf.




Gibt es da nicht irgentwie die Möglichkeit für mich als momentanen ATI Nutzer die PhysX Berechnung trotzdem auf meine CPU zu legen? 

Also kann ich mit meiner 4890 PhysX über CPU nutzen??


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2010)

Bei fast allen GPU-PhysX-Titeln, ja.


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Gibt es da nicht irgentwie die Möglichkeit für mich als momentanen ATI Nutzer die PhysX Berechnung trotzdem auf meine CPU zu legen?
> 
> Also kann ich mit meiner 4890 PhysX über CPU nutzen??



Du musst lediglich den PhysX Treiber bei Nvidia herunterladen und dass wars. Viele Spiele laufen mit CPU-Physx aber nicht fluessig.


----------



## Beachboy (11. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Du musst lediglich den PhysX Treiber bei Nvidia herunterladen und dass wars. Viele Spiele laufen mit CPU-Physx aber nicht fluessig.



Also das Wäre dann quasi dieser hier: NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.10.0224

Und damit kann ich PhysX über CPU laufen lassen was aber nicht bei jedem Spiel fluessig läuft.

Aber so zu sagen bei manchen Spielen auch gut funtzt, richtig?!

Werde das morgen bzw Heute Abend mal testen. Großer Rechner steht im Internat. -.-

Aber auf jedenfall vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Aber so zu sagen bei manchen Spielen auch gut funtzt, richtig?!



Bei einigen Spielen ist die CPU schnell genug fuer CPU Physx bei anderen wiederum nicht. Kommt ganz auf dass Spiel an.


----------



## Explosiv (11. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Bei einigen Spielen ist die CPU schnell genug fuer CPU Physx bei anderen wiederum nicht. Kommt ganz auf dass Spiel an.



Und auf den x87-Code .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Und auf den x87-Code .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv



Dank PhysX 3.0 werden wohl bald die meisten Physx Titel auf der CPU fluessig laufen.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Hier steht welche programmiersprachen via wrapper unterstuetzt werden.
> 
> CUDA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ich hab dass Englische Wikipedia verlinkt weil der Deutsche Artikel ueber CUDA ist komplett veraltet.



Ja und da steht das Visual Studio nativ unterstützt wird, und damit C++.

Ich hab mich also richtig erinnert, was den Vorteil der Programmierung von nVidia zu Ati angeht, wobei Ati da mit OpenCL nachzieht, bzw mit ihrem Steam, wobei sie dort noch nicht so weit sind.

OpenCL baut ja wenn ich mich recht erinnere auf CUDA an und für sich auf (sprich nVidia hat das in das Konsortium eingebracht) bügelt aber viele Nachteile/Umständliches von CUDA aus.

nVidia ist halt wohl im Moment einfach besser/einfacher zu programmieren als die Ati Karten allein wegen dem SDK und den besseren Bibliotheken, bzw der Möglichkeit halt Fortran zu nutzen, was für den wissenschaftlichen Bereich halt sehr sehr sehr gut ist.


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja und da steht das Visual Studio nativ unterstützt wird, und damit C++.
> 
> Ich hab mich also richtig erinnert, was den Vorteil der Programmierung von nVidia zu Ati angeht, wobei Ati da mit OpenCL nachzieht, bzw mit ihrem Steam, wobei sie dort noch nicht so weit sind.
> 
> ...



Du bringst es auf einen Punkt. OpenCL wird aber glaube ich sich durchsetzen. Aber OpenCL ist ja auch mit Nvidia's Karten lauffaehig.


----------



## Explosiv (11. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Dank PhysX 3.0 werden wohl bald die meisten Physx Titel auf der CPU fluessig laufen.



Das glaubst aber auch nur Du^^, Nvidia wird sicher nicht PhysX in voller Pracht an CPUs abgeben, dann würde Nvidia ein wichtiges Verkaufsargument der eigenen Grafikkarten fehlen. Ich bin in dem Bezug nicht Pessimist, aber Realist .

@Slysnake:

OpenCL ist nicht von Nvidia, sondern von Microsoft und wurde offiziell mit DX11 eingeführt. 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## cesimbra (11. Juli 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> [...] OpenCL baut ja wenn ich mich recht erinnere auf CUDA an und für sich auf (sprich nVidia hat das in das Konsortium eingebracht) bügelt aber viele Nachteile/Umständliches von CUDA aus. [...]



Das ist OpenCL 1.0:

Andrzej Mamona, AMD; Benedict Gaster, AMD; Bill Licea Kane, AMD; David Garcia, AMD; Ed Buckingham, AMD; Jan Civlin, AMD; Laurent Morichetti, AMD; Mark Fowler, AMD; Michael Houston, AMD; Michael Mantor, AMD; Norm Rubin, AMD; Robert Simpson, AMD

Aaftab Munshi, Apple; Benjamin Lipchak, Apple; Bob Beretta, Apple; Daniel N. Gessel, Apple; David Black-Schaffer, Apple; Derek Gerstmann, Apple; Geoff Stahl, Apple; Ian Ollmann, Apple; Inam Rahman, Apple; Jeff Kidder, Apple; Jeremy Sandmel, Apple; John Stauffer, Apple; Kathleen Danielson, Apple; Michael Larson, Apple; MonPing Wang, Apple; Nate Begeman, Apple; Nick Burns, Apple; Nicolas Moss, Apple; Ralph Brunner, Apple; Stephen Canon, Apple; Travis Brown, Apple

Andrew Cox, ARM; Dave Shreiner, ARM; Eivind Liland, ARM

Roger Nixon, Broadcom

Rob Barris, Blizzard

Alastair Donaldson, Codeplay; Andrew Richards, Codeplay

Andrew Brownsword, Electronic Arts; Eric Schenk, Electronic Arts

Erik Noreke, Ericsson; Jacob Strom, Ericsson; Teddie Stenvi, Ericsson

Brian Murray, Freescale

Barry Minor, IBM; Brian Watt, IBM; Dan Brokenshire, IBM; Joaquin Madruga, IBM; Mark Nutter, IBM

Joe Molleson, Imagination Technologies

Aaron Lefohn, Intel; Andrew Lauritzen, Intel; Craig Kolb, Intel; Geoff Berry, Intel; John Kessenich, Intel; Josh Fryman, Intel; Hong Jiang, Intel; Larry Seiler, Intel; Matt Pharr, Intel; Ofer Rosenberg, Intel; Paul Lalonde, Intel; Stephen Junkins, Intel; Tim Foley, Intel; Timothy Mattson, Intel

Bill Bush, Kestrel Institute; Lindsay Errington, Kestrel Institute

Jon Leech, Khronos

Cormac Brick, Movidia; David Donohoe, Movidia

Jyrki Leskelä, Nokia; Kari Pulli, Nokia

Amit Rao, NVIDIA; Chris Cameron, NVIDIA; Christopher Lamb, NVIDIA; Ian Buck, NVIDIA; Jason Sanders, NVIDIA; Mark Harris, NVIDIA; Michael Gold, NVIDIA; Neil Trevett, NVIDIA

Alex Bourd, Qualcomm

Michael McCool, RapidMind; Stefanus Du Toit, RapidMind

Jonathan Grant, Renesas

Robert Schulman, Seaweed Systems

John Bates, Sony

Ajit Kamat, Symbian

Madhukar Budagavi, Texas Instruments; Tom Olson, Texas Instruments

Eigentlich stammt es aber vom Äple.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Auflistung 

Ist wie bei USB3 etc auch nicht nur von einer Firma, sondern von einem Konsortium die sich um die Umsetzung kümmert als Industriestandart, gibt ja zich solcher Zusammenschlüsse. Angefangen bei der Gleitkommaberechnung und so gehts grad weiter.

Ein Unternehmen kann son Standart ja nicht einfach so durchdrücken. Das geht schief, weil die anderen nicht mitmachen und man dann einfach nicht die Hardwareunterstützung hat. Sieht man ja an CUDA, wie schwer sie sich damit tun.

Intel, Microsoft nVidia etc bringen halt nur nen Konzept ein, das dann ausgebaut wird mit den anderen Beteiligten.


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> @Slysnake:
> OpenCL ist nicht von Nvidia, sondern von Microsoft und wurde offiziell mit DX11 eingeführt.
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv



Woher hast du denn den Quatsch? OpenCL ist nicht von Microsoft sondern ein Konkurrenz Produkt zu Microsoft's Direct Compute. OpenCL wurde von Apple hervorgerufen und wird jetzt als freier Standard von der Khronos Group verwaltet. Dass heisst OpenCL ist Firmenneutral aber viele Firmen unterstuetzen OpenCL.


----------



## Explosiv (11. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn den Quatsch? OpenCL ist nicht von Microsoft sondern ein Konkurrenz Produkt zu Microsoft's Direct Compute. OpenCL wurde von Apple hervorgerufen und wird jetzt als freier Standard von der Khronos Group verwaltet. Dass heisst OpenCL ist Firmenneutral aber viele Firmen unterstuetzen OpenCL.



Ah verdammt, da habe ich es kurzerhand mit Direct Compute verwechselt, schande über mein Haupt  ! Da hast Du schon Recht, ältere Post´s von mir zeigen aber auch, dass ich mir dem bewusst bin.
Liegt wohl an den Temperaturen, sind 37°C in meinem Arbeitszimmer .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Ah verdammt, da habe ich es kurzerhand mit Direct Compute verwechselt, schande über mein Haupt  ! Da hast Du schon Recht, ältere Post´s von mir zeigen aber auch, dass ich mir dem bewusst bin.
> Liegt wohl an den Temperaturen, sind 37°C in meinem Arbeitszimmer .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv



Ich hoffe uebrigens dass sich OpenCL und nicht Direct Compute durchsetzt. Microsoft braucht nicht noch ein zweites Monopol.

Edit: Bei mir in Irland sinds nur 15-20 grad Celsius.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe auch auf OpenCL!!!

und bei mir hats 30°C und der PC heizt richtig schön dank BOINC und 5870. Hab mir mal nen Spaß gemacht und gestern die Temp der Luft gemessen die hinten rauskommt. Bin auf 65°C gekommen direkt am Auslass ohne Berührung vom Metall, das so 70°C warm is 

Merk auch krass die Hitze, hab mir son Schnitzer auch in meiner nVidia Countdown news geleistet und der Galaxy Dual GTX465 als GF104 statt GF100 bezeichnet, und bei der Korrektur mal stylisch GT100 geschrieben  dann aber noch gemerkt zum Glück


----------



## Beachboy (27. Juli 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Also das Wäre dann quasi dieser hier: NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.10.0224
> 
> Und damit kann ich PhysX über CPU laufen lassen was aber nicht bei jedem Spiel fluessig läuft.
> 
> ...




Habe das ganze probiert, funktioniert aber nicht so wirklich.

Der Treiber is drauf aber er zeigt mir im Treiber das keine Hardware Beschleunigung vorhanden ist. 

Ich kann nur Geforce PhysX oder Ageia PhysX auswählen. Ist aber beides grau unterlegt.

Da steht nirgens was von CPU.


----------

